# Drugs in our tab water?



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Just read this over the net.

http://www.citynews.ca/news/news_20930.aspx

Hope we are not amoungst the list of test subject. That's not good as I do large amounts of water changes weekly.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I have more drugs in me than the tap water so its the tap water that should be worried


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Pablo said:


> I have more drugs in me than the tap water so its the tap water that should be worried


lol, and i think you meant 'tap' water not tab  
Saw that link on PN also. Its interesting but doesnt really say much.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Am I the only one that started running the lyrics to "Drug's In My Pocket" from waaayyy back... LOL


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

...and I don't know what to do with them...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

iSNT THAT SOMETHING ..........
I wounder how many years this has been going on .........
Good thing i use a water treatment system


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

blossom112 said:


> iSNT THAT SOMETHING ..........
> I wounder how many years this has been going on .........
> Good thing i use a water treatment system


probably like 100 or so?


----------

